# اريد صنع سيارة تعمل بضغط الهواء



## مهندس الكوكب (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا عضو جديد في المنتدى:
اريد صناعة دراجة تمشي بضغط الهواء وفكرة الدراجة عبارة عن انبوبين من الهواء المضغوط موصلين بمحرك هواء والمحرك موصول بالعجلة الخلفية للدراجة وهذة الفكرة العامة للدراجة وستكون صديقة للبيئة وسهلة الاستعمال وعملية جدا وكل ما اريده هو بعض المعلومات من المهندسين الكرام واذا كان احد من المهندسين يعيش في الكويت فليساعدني في هذا المشروع وارجو الرد على الموضوع واريد ان اعرف تعليقاتكم وتقيم هذه الفكرة وشكرا​


----------



## الساحر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

انشاء الله موفق.............


----------



## mtak (17 سبتمبر 2009)

على فكرة تلك الدراجه كما قلت بالحرف
جاءت ببرنامج مهندسو الكوكب 
على قناة 
ناشينوال جيوجرافيك ابوظبى


----------

